# Stall Board vs Sheltered pen?



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Just looking for opinions on stall boarding vs sheltered pen...

Where I have the horses at the moment, it is very handy as it's only about 2 miles down the road from me. I have a stall for each of them and a small paddock to turn them out in. I have no arena or riding facilities. Their paddock is too mucky to ride in, but if I bring in a broodmare I can ride in her field. Otherwise, I am restricted to the road. 

There is a yard about 25 min away, and for the same price I'm paying now I can have sheltered pen board. It will just be my two in the paddock, but there will be other horses over the fence to keep them company when one is taken out. They have great facilities - 3 floodlit arenas, another under construction, a lunging ring and a cross country course that I have full use of. Also, there is a BHS qualified instructor if we want lessons. On their facebook page, the place looks well set up. 

I do like where they are, but also miss having people to ride and socialize with. I will have more of a drive, but I think financially I would break even as I would no longer be paying for bedding. It will also be about 5 min from work, so the days I'm in work I can pop out for a spin before coming home. 

I'm going to look at it tomorrow after i drop the little one to school.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

to me that's a no brainer; the place with the riding facilities and people to ride with is WAY more attractive. Stall are over rated. Your horses don't need them. a run-in shed is plenty good.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I was thinking since they are both older, it's probably better for them to have access to space 24/7 as I notice Bandit can get a bit jointy if he's in the box for too long. My main concern is that Nod is very much a mare, and even though he's about 5hands taller than her, she still bullies him. 

My husband is somewhat against moving, but he's got a bit of a "bro-mance" goin on with the guy who keeps his cows at the yard lol! It's the only yard he's ever voluntarily helped me at. But as far as I'm concerned, it's not him who is riding - its myself and the little one and I want her to have access to an arena and instructors.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you leave on at the close place and move your "ride all the time" horse to the newer one?


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree with tiny. Here in AZ you hardly ever see barns, everyone has covered stalls. My mare had a barn stall when she had her baby and she preferred to poop in the stall instead of in her run. It drove me nuts because in the middle of summer they really needed to spend time in the shade of the stall, but it was always nasty with flies in there.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Could you leave on at the close place and move your "ride all the time" horse to the newer one?


I'd rather have them both at the same place. One of my horse and I'm eager to get into an arena and "ride properly" again if that makes sense? The other is the kiddie's pony, and I want to get her into the lunge ring and do some work with her even if the kids aren't riding. 

They are turned out together as it is, and if I don't bring the two of them Bandit will be put in with other horses so will be bullied regardless as I've yet to see him ever fight back (big softy). I know there will be some spats but they should work it out soon?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Any other options? Like a facility closer and more features than you now have but not 25 min away.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Not really, there are a few riding schools in the area but they tend to have one arena and you either fight for space or have to try to ride around lessons. There isn't a yard any closer than 15 min away, and I had called them before but they didn't seem too eager for new liveries.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I think the new place sounds great. My boys have never been stalled... pasture boarded only ( the last place HAD stalls but except for coming in to get grained ( and so the BO could check on em..) they were never in them. My boy can get stiff very easily so I prefer to have him outside anyhow! 
I think having them right close by your job would be great- how nice to be able to just pop over after you get off work!! 
I have a cousin who stayed at a barn with no other boarders, no place to ride.. she ended up selling her horse because, face it, you can only do so much ground work! =) I think you should go for it!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Went to look at the yard today - WOW! I am def making the move 

The sheltered pen isn't a paddock like I had thought - it's a pen in a shed, about the size of 8 boxes with straw bedding and all the hay they can eat. Everyday they get at least 2 hours turnout - either in an arena or grass paddock weather permitting. The price includes everything, no hidden extras. When I tally it up in my head, the price of petrol for the drive should come in about the same as my paying for bedding, hay, feed. 

Arena 1 is a nice size, with some jumps set up. Arena 2 is an oversized lunging ring but could easily do some flatwork in it, arena 3 isnt as big has good built up walls - will be ideal for kiddie to ride in, but big enough to do a easy canter, ect. Arena 4 is still being built, and is the biggest of the lot. It's not a big busy yard, and he said that if I'm out during the day chances are I'll have the arena to myself. I have use of the tackroom, kitchen, toilet areas. The place isn't immaculate, but it's very obvious he is always making improvements and there is a lot of work going into the place. 

Went out to the cross country course *giddy excited dance*, looks fantastic! When Bandit and I are both fit (only rode twice since xmas) we are going to have great fun, depending if I don't chicken out!! lol! The main water jump looks brilliant, I may need a blindfold for that one. He's got full sized fences and also novice fences, which are much more appealing to my eye  

Major highlight - he has a son the same age as mine. If I want to ride Mon and Wed durin the day for €5 I can drop him in to their minder so that I can ride in peace!!! Hello, quality me time, I've missed you!  

I am so excited, just to talk to hubby when he gets home - he's going to say "whatever you think yourself" but if I dont talk to him I'll be stuck with "sulking husband" for the evening


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! Hope the move goes well.


----------

